# my first bluegill mount almost time to put it on the base!



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Looks good


----------



## V.Fleming (Oct 4, 2011)

Not bad for your first. You should try some of the dry pigment paints, they are a lot of fun to play with.


----------



## cossack (May 11, 2011)

Nice job. Eye placement is excellent and the airbrush work is very natural.


----------



## JerseyJays (Jul 12, 2008)

Nice, I recognized that workbench in the pic before even reading your post. I graduated from there in 2006. Wow time flies, feels like yesterday. I was just up at Darrick's place over Xmas, I stop in on holidays cause my inlaws live out that way ( I'm from jersey, met my fiancé in town there while I was in school lol)

Who's the fish instructor? Darrick? He is a killer artist, ask a lot of questions, he has another of knowledge to share.

Overall, airbrushing and epoxy work is the hardest part of taxidermy in my opinion. Definitely look into using wax, pencils, powders, etc. anything that sticks will work wonders. Some of the best fish mounts I've seen had less than 10% done with an airbrush.

Say hello to Darrick and Dan for me! Mark, denny, kimble, sonya, and ruthan too if they are still there

They know me as "jersey"


----------



## JerseyJays (Jul 12, 2008)

Here's my first bluegill from that very same bench 6years ago...


----------



## Triggins (Aug 30, 2012)

PJSIBLEY said:


> View attachment 1567076
> any taxidermy tips or tricks anyone would like to share im all ears! im at Pennsylvania institute of taxidermy right now. on fish course now next is bird! i cant wait!!


:thumbs_up


----------



## PJSIBLEY (Aug 27, 2012)

awesome! darrick and andy are the instructors and yes ruthann is still here! lol im headin to school now! i will def. relay the message! mayb very nice to meet a fellow PIT member!


JerseyJays said:


> Nice, I recognized that workbench in the pic before even reading your post. I graduated from there in 2006. Wow time flies, feels like yesterday. I was just up at Darrick's place over Xmas, I stop in on holidays cause my inlaws live out that way ( I'm from jersey, met my fiancé in town there while I was in school lol)
> 
> Who's the fish instructor? Darrick? He is a killer artist, ask a lot of questions, he has another of knowledge to share.
> 
> ...


----------

